# Am I the Only One That Thinks The Pistol Shoot Is Fucking Dangerous?



## pardus (Jun 7, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7GHt5zxnLQ&amp;feature=related"]YouTube - Young girl accidently shoots hi-power shotgun loads[/ame]

:uhh:


----------



## Pete S (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks like a potential safety risk.
That girl is a cutie though.


----------



## pardus (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes she is...

She also fucking lucky not to get a ricochet in the face from the look of that range IMO.


----------



## jordan (Jun 15, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> She also fucking lucky not to get a ricochet in the face from the look of that range IMO.



wait for it....wait for it.....


----------

